# Day Services



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

We believe there are a number of campsites that offer motorhomers the facility to stop, shower and fill and empty tanks for a small fee for a few hours. Is this true and is there a resource that gives the locations of these.

Off soon so probably too late for this time but handy for the next.

Thanks in Anticipation.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Haven't got a MH yet but been doing research on this myself!! I've been looking on the CCC website & they have a list of sites where you can do just that. Mpst of them seem top charge a fiver or so - all I need now is a MH & I can try it myself!! :lol:


----------

